

Why I am not buying an autonomous car - zizee
http://jamespmcgrath.com/why-i-am-not-buying-an-autonomous-car/

======
zizee
Being a reluctant car owner I am looking forward to this becoming a reality. I
can only imagine that it is going to decimate the car industry though.

p.s. I totally submitted my own blog to HN. Shameful really :-)

------
nodata
tl;dr play on words: you don't _buy_ an autonomous car.

